# Stockage fichiers keynotes



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à vous, voici ma question :
Je souhaiterais utiliser l'ipad pour des présentations keynotes + logiciels dessins (omnigraffle) et mind map. Dans cette perspective, le modèle 16 GO est-il suffisant ? Je veux dire : est-ce suffisant pour stocker des présentations et des schémas ? Ou faut-il envisager un stockage sur un autre mac ? Merci à vous !


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2010)

Largement suffisant. J&#8217;ai pour ma part 5 présentations Keynote dans mon iPad en plus de dizaines de livres, de centaines de BD (ce qui prend le plus de place) et d'une trentaine d'applications divers.


----------

